# What furry items do you have?



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

When I first got into the fandom, I looked at all sorts of people with their furry stuff, from plushies to collars to fursuits.

At first I was like, "whoa, I can't imagine myself going that far or being into certain things." But as time past, I found that, despite things being radically out of character for me, I was starting to take interest in wearing a tail or animal ears, and now I even have the urge to wear a collar with a bell on it.

We all have different preferences and have our own ways of expressing our furriness. So what furry related items do you own (if any)?


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

dog cawk yifftoys.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2010)

Thor

I use it for self-defense only in case someone breaks in

They'll be too ashamed to sue me


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a penis! Does that count?

No, but seriously, I've got nothing. I wouldn't mind cat ears, though. :3


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thor
> 
> I use it for self-defense only in case someone breaks in
> 
> They'll be too ashamed to sue me


You mention Thor enough that I now know what it is. Way to corrupt one of my favorite Greek (or Roman, like the difference fucking matters) gods you dick  

@ Poll

I have a collar, though I don't wear it much and collars aren't only found in the furry fandom.


----------



## Geek (Jan 6, 2010)

Fursuit


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

nothing.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 6, 2010)

ermmmm nothing


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> I have a collar, though I don't wear it much and collars aren't only found in the furry fandom.


 
I know, but as long as you bought it with Furry Fandom in mind, it counts.

Same thing goes for Neko and japanophiles. Don't vote ears/tail if you got them because you're an Otaku.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I know, but as long as you bought it with Furry Fandom in mind, it counts.


I don't actually consider myself a furry, though I did get the collar idea from you fuckers :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> I don't actually consider myself a furry, though I did get the collar idea from you fuckers :V


Furfag :V`


----------



## Gight (Jan 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> You mention Thor enough that I now know what it is. Way to corrupt one of my favorite Greek (or Roman, like the difference fucking matters) gods you dick



I am sorry I have to say....
Thor is *NORSE* god.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Jan 6, 2010)

lol place is over run with jerks. another forum gone bad. Anyways, i am into the first 3 listed above. I don't own any of them yet, but i plan to someday.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Furfag :V`


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

:V



> I am sorry I have to say....
> Thor is *NORSE* god.


God damnit >.<


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got a black nylon collar (yes, it's from Petsmart. I was like, 12 at the time), a white leather collar (from Toys R Us, believe it or not), and a very extensive plushie collection. Buuuuut I didn't get any of those things because they were furry-related. I got the collars because it was the closest thing to "goth" chokers that was under $20, and well, the plushies have been coming since I was an infant. But now I wear the collars with furry in mind, so...

And the other day, I went to the mall and got my snake airbrushed on a t-shirt, and my 'sona happens to be the same species... And in Forever 21 I found a necklace meant to look like the canine tooth of a big cat or bear, and for only $5, I couldn't resist. XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 6, 2010)

- black fuzzy armwarmers with cat pawpads on the palms
- a goth collar (which arguably is goth or BDSM, and not furry, but furries like collars so I'm still putting it)
- black cat ears / tail set
- a few plush toys
- a pawprint keychain I made out of bristol board


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 6, 2010)

Lets see I've have one tail, cuffs and collar, I have multiple t shirts w/ animals on them, and many plushies.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a collar, and also a tail which is quite awesome.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont have any furry stuff except plushies but Ren has a pair of ears a tail and a collar


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont have any furry stuff except plushies but Ren has a pair of ears a tail and a collar



But she's not actually a furry is she? If I recall, you got her those things, right?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 6, 2010)

I've a coyote pelt, does that count?


----------



## kashaki (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing for now. I'd like a tail though.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Meh...nothing... = =' But, on my way to my own suit!!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

xcliber said:


> But she's not actually a furry is she? If I recall, you got her those things, right?


well her being 8 now i think she would now if she is a fur and she was the one who wanted them i was going to get her some clothes and books but she wanted the fur stuff


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont have any furry stuff except plushies but Ren has a pair of ears a tail and a collar



-calls child protective services-


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -calls child protective services-


Bowr?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 6, 2010)

legs/arms warmers are so out of style

i got a stuff animal


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I've a coyote pelt, does that count?



If you consider it to be furry fandom related then yes. Vote for Other.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

ohh xcliber do you know if theres a corgi beanie baby?


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thor
> 
> I use it for self-defense only in case someone breaks in
> 
> They'll be too ashamed to sue me


YOU FOOL! Now you're going to have furs lining up to 
break into your house.

No furry items for me.
Closest thing I have to a plushy is lollipop, My stuffed animal
monkey I had since childhood.
I can play a couple faved fur songs on the 12-string but it's not ma
preference in music.
So, yeah nothing really.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a nylon collar, a collar from Collarfactory, and two tails. One's by the one and only Trpdwarf (<3) and the other is by Furhappens. :3


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ohh xcliber do you know if theres a corgi beanie baby?



That I'm aware of? Don't know.
A quick google search didn't give me much either.

But it did give me plenty of results for Corgi stuffed animals/plushies.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

xcliber said:


> That I'm aware of? Don't know.
> A quick google search didn't give me much either.
> 
> But it did give me plenty of results for Corgi stuffed animals/plushies.



i should get some then thank you very much


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 6, 2010)

A collar and some stuffed animals. :V


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think stuffed animals is for furries, I mean, you and your parents or whoever don't think of furries when you get them. They just fluffy and look nice/cute lol.

But, I do not have anything furry related, not even a stuffed animal lol.


----------



## slydude851 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im about to get fursuit  as soon as I manage to coax the bank into giving me a credit card and a check book.

But I have a couple stuffed animals (from my childhood) and thats about it... yeah... nothing special at all


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Tails and fursuits.
I do not count my collar as a furry item.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> I don't think stuffed animals is for furries, I mean, you and your parents or whoever don't think of furries when you get them. They just fluffy and look nice/cute lol.
> 
> But, I do not have anything furry related, not even a stuffed animal lol.



you live a boring life dont you


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you live a boring life dont you



He does have a point....about the stuffed animal thing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

nada


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He does have a point....about the stuffed animal thing.



Yeah, they usually aren't furry related. But I know many furs that commission plushies of their fursonas, which is why I felt it should be on the poll.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 6, 2010)

Plushies, shirts, comics, books and artwork. Got a few Blotch prints, bought this by Balto at Furry Fiesta last year, and the original artwork of page 65 from Fur-Piled.


----------



## Karali (Jan 6, 2010)

I have some of those items on that list up there, but... All of those can be owned separate from the fandom... And I wouldn't really think I have them _because of the fandom_ or anything. 8<


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Guys I don't actually own a dog cock yifftoy don't hate me ;__;


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't have any furry items... yet. I will have a collar at least soon. =3


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a necklace with a fox head made of silver.  I got it before I knew what the furry fandom was.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> Guys I don't actually own a dog cock yifftoy don't hate me ;__;



i dont hate you even if you do like dog cock dildos


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 7, 2010)

Clothing T-Shirts mainly xD


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 1 fursuit (the one you see in my current profile image); I plan to make another one, & I plan to make a few plushies sometime.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> Guys I don't actually own a dog cock yifftoy don't hate me ;__;


Wait, don't hate you for lying about having one or
don't hate you for having one cause you don't.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

I have dragon figurines and reptile shirts.  'bout the only "Furry" stuff I got.  ...  Besides artwork.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 7, 2010)

I have my OFFICIAL ANTHROCON 09 BADGE, WOOOO!

Fuck it's late.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2010)

Wall art.  Lots and lots of prints, and even one original work, of fantasy themed artwork hanging on my walls.  And guess what's featured in nearly all of them?  Dragons.  Lots and lots of dragons.

I do have a few plushes.  My son stole the one I bought at MFF, tho.  

And yeah, I also have several t-shirts with dragons on them.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 7, 2010)

I have plushies, I even made out with one to freak people out, especially friends...

But I want to get a pair of ears, and a tail, (dorothy the dinosoar will have to do) and will dye them grey


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a little bit of everything, 20 some-odd collars (so i can mix match with outfits), leashes, doggy name tags, plushies (enough that it scares people when they aren't warned about my room), hand paws, feet paws, tails, ears, partial suits (saving money to complete my partial into a full), figures, statues, artwork, posters, con-badges, shirts, pants...yeah, practically everything but sex toys O.O


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2010)

OkamiOni said:


> I have a little bit of everything, 20 some-odd collars (so i can mix match with outfits), leashes, doggy name tags, plushies (enough that it scares people when they aren't warned about my room), hand paws, feet paws, tails, ears, partial suits (saving money to complete my partial into a full), figures, statues, artwork, posters, con-badges, shirts, pants...yeah, practically everything but sex toys O.O


 
You'll get to em eventually. Give it time. :V

I wish I had the kind of money to spend solely on furry stuff like that. I just bought a hat from Pawstar though. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

I have hairy limbs and chest does that count


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have hairy limbs and chest does that count


 
If you're Therian and believe that's your animal side showing, then yes :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

you forgot to give an option of furry art.

I have tons of this. mostly because I draw it.

oh and I make fursuits and accessories.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a shirt with a picture of a cat on it. Does this count?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Two ear hats, one kind of sucks, one is unbelievably fucking awesome.
Uh.
A really stupid moose painting I bought for 2 bucks at an auction.
A couple of Pseudomanitou prints.
A pancats print (which is great, because its cats but its also pancakes, its like PAN CATS you know [also the butter's a mouse!])
Some porn from Cider Mill Press or whatever.
Some of my crappy sketchbooks.
A couple of pins.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Two ear hats, one kind of sucks, one is unbelievably fucking awesome.
> Uh.
> A really stupid moose painting I bought for 2 bucks at an auction.
> A couple of Pseudomanitou prints.
> ...



pins arent furry.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys didn't answer my question :c


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You guys didn't answer my question :c


Like the furries of the fandom itself, only if you consider it furry. :V

That extends to anything and everything, whether it's on the poll or not. If you thing something is furry that's not on the poll, vote for other. If you see/have something on the poll that you don't consider to be furry, then just don't vote for it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You guys didn't answer my question :c



maybe. is the cat engaged in sexual activity?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> maybe. is the cat engaged in sexual activity?


I don't know, you can only see its face. 
But it is kind of smirking.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You guys didn't answer my question :c



I know old people who have shirts with cats on them, so I would say no.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pins arent furry.



pins for furry art sites
you silly goose


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know, you can only see its face.
> But it is kind of smirking.



Jashwa's cat likes it in the ass.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> I know old people who have shirts with cats on them, so I would say no.


But it was inspired by my fursona.  I don't think the guy could've drawn a cat person with his air brush :c


Zrcalo said:


> Jashwa's cat likes it in the ass.


o.o

Stop molesting my pets, Zrcalo ;;


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> pins for furry art sites
> you silly goose



well how the fuck-

ohhhh.

I now understand.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> o.o
> 
> Stop molesting my pets, Zrcalo ;;



I'm molesting your shirt.

oh baby!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm molesting your shirt.
> 
> oh baby!


You said my cat, not my catshirt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You said my cat, not my catshirt.



both.

because you're cat's on the shirt right now.

oh and my cat's on my shirt.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> both.
> 
> because you're cat's on the shirt right now.
> 
> oh and my cat's on my shirt.


I am cat is on the shirt right now? 

Kitties are <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am cat is on the shirt right now?
> 
> Kitties are <3



no.

you are cat thats on the shirt in the shirt and my cat is on my shirt and your cat is IN MAH BELLY.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> you are cat thats on the shirt in the shirt and my cat is on my shirt and your cat is IN MAH BELLY.


I didn't know you liked chinese food.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't know you liked chinese food.



big fan.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> big fan.


Off topic, but I love the saying below your sig pic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Off topic, but I love the saying below your sig pic.



thanks!
ever watch the cleveland show?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Collars/cuffs are not just for furries you know, nor is it just related to a furry kink.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> thanks!
> ever watch the cleveland show?


No, I thought it was a stupid racist rip off of family guy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Collars/cuffs are not just for furries you know, nor is it just related to a furry kink.



this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, I thought it was a stupid racist rip off of family guy.



I watch it because it's racist and there's a character thats a bear and sometimes he has sex with his wife.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I just bought a hat from Pawstar though. :3



I have one too! I pierced the ears on it


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a stuffed dog


----------



## TigerBirl (Jan 7, 2010)

tail, ears and collar! (I wear them most places, too)


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 7, 2010)

I only haf a collar. I haf a few plushies but I've had them since I was six and there more of a sentimental memory type thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I watch it because it's racist and there's a character thats a bear and sometimes he has sex with his wife.


Let me guess, his wife isn't a bear?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I watch it because it's racist and there's a character thats a bear and sometimes he has sex with his wife.



Is it on YT? If it is I will search for it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> you are cat thats on the shirt in the shirt and my cat is on my shirt and your cat is IN MAH BELLY.


 
And Schroedinger's cat may or may not be involved as well


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

My super awsome Dragon shirts.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a hat with fox ears on it, and I used to collect TY beanies when I was little, but they're just taking space in the attic now


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not a furry and thus the only furry item I do have is the internet, where I can contact people that are also furries.
Although being freespree I think that furry items are kind of cute and cool, but I think that only as a person with a furry image.
Even if it collides with fetish, as long as it doesn't involve penus in my face I am okay with that.
But fetishes always contain penus.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Tshirt, poster, I have a collar with a dog tag on and it says "Trinity", I used to have white gloves for my white paws....


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> *I am not a furry* and thus the only furry item I do have is the internet, where* I can contact people **that are also furries*.
> Although being freespree I think that furry items are kind of cute and cool, but I think that only as a person with a furry image.
> Even if it collides with fetish, as long as it doesn't involve penus in my face I am okay with that.
> But fetishes always contain penus.



wat?


----------



## TigerBirl (Jan 17, 2010)

I want a tag, but haven't gotten around to getting it yet


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 17, 2010)

The only stuff i got is an ipod filled with amazing pictures, and one panda hat that is very cute.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> wat?



I am not a furry and I still talk with furries over the internet.
Because people in the internet are also furries, well a bit of them.
Don't you know that even non furries talk with furries?
Ah, that's just me? 
I feel special


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Plushies only.

And just because I've had them since childhood, I don't buy any extras.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I am not a furry and I still talk with furries over the internet.
> Because people in the internet are also furries, well a bit of them.
> Don't you know that even non furries talk with furries?
> Ah, that's just me?
> I feel special




you just said you weren't a furry, who talks to people who were also furries. might wanna rethink that a bit.
I get what you're saying, but you should have said something like "I'm not a furry, but I talk to people who are" or something *shrug* just didnt really make sense.  don't flatter yourself.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a $58 collar, a Kyuubi plushie, a 4-tailed Kyuubi-Naruto plushie, and cosplay with fake fur on it.

Also, I have a tail I'm getting in June.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

-Howling wolf plushie that I originally bought for my bf but I kept it because I was the one always carrying it around and it reminds me of him. :3
-Like 5 collars. One green, one blue & white, two black ones and... I feel like I'm forgetting one..
-Two real fur tails.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I have a $58 collar, a Kyuubi plushie, a 4-tailed Kyuubi-Naruto plushie, and cosplay with fake fur on it.
> 
> Also, I have a tail I'm getting in June.



I'm not sure I would count plushies as a "furry item".


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not sure I would count plushies as a "furry item".


 

Just goin' with the poll. Plus, they're techinally Anthro plushies in a way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Just goin' with the poll. Plus, they're techinally Anthro plushies in a way.



They are not made specifically to be a furry item. They are created to be "soft toys" not "furry items"


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 17, 2010)

Jackal Queenston's "poison in a killer's sketchbook" album.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 17, 2010)

I has a collar. I got it with the anthro furry concept in mind. Plus, for me, anime is my other excuse.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't own anything furry related, and I don't plan on it.


----------



## marc andre (Jan 17, 2010)

heh im one of those tragic furfags that has all of the above >.>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a PSX with a game called "The lion king 1".


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a broken tail now, my collar with a bell on it, and plushies.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Got a broken tail now, my collar with a bell on it, and plushies.



How did your tail break? I'm just curious.

As for subject and OP: I own a fursuit and some tails. I also have several pieces of good furry art on my wall in my room. One is a print by Golden-Wolf(featuring a Maned Wolf), another is a Print by Dark Natasha(Western style Dragon bust). Another is a print from Xyloart(I don't know what it is but it looked neat). I've got some other art, commissioned works(those are far and few though) I have some badges. That's the most I own that is "Furry".


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I have a PSX with a game called "The lion king 1".



Hehe, know what you mean. Aisde from maybe a Tails plushie, I just have a few movies and games that MIGHT be considered a part of the furry thought (Sonic, Spyro, Sly Cooper, etc.), but aside from that, tis it.

Oh yeah! Have this kick-ass dragon poster on my closet door. ^_^

I'm considering investing in some other art...maybe a tail...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Got a broken tail now, my collar with a bell on it, and plushies.



Plushies ARE NOT furry items.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Got a broken tail now, my collar with a bell on it, and plushies.



A collar with a bell? That's so cute ~
But you can't ninja with it, it makes tons of sound.




RandyDarkshade said:


> Plushies ARE NOT furry items.



Considering the fact that every furry has at least X, 0 or 2172856348756983.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 18, 2010)

I do not have any furry at all, Tho I have been thinking of of getting a black and white collar. I have been putting that off tho to think it through properly and considering I am already the social outcast around here (where I live) it could really go either way if I did get it. I am moving over a few suburbs soon so then might be a good time to get it as I can just say I always wear it if someone around there asks about it. (Tho it could be strange, A guy in a collar. At least if I turn into the social outcast there as well is no different from where I am now.)


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 18, 2010)

I have nothing I have tort about it but nothing has realy got my atenshion.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> I have nothing I have tort about it but nothing has realy got my atenshion.



You just butchered the english language. attention* really* and it is THOUGHT not tort, wtf is tort?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You just butchered the english language. attention* really* and it is THOUGHT not tort, wtf is tort?


Do you think he's drunk or something?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You just butchered the english language. attention* really* and it is THOUGHT not tort, wtf is tort?



Tortia is a food..
LAFA


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Tortia is a food..
> LAFA



I know this. I said tort not tortia. Or rather the aussie said tort.

Reminds me of tweety "I tort I taw a puddy tat"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know this. I said tort not tortia. Or rather the aussie said tort.
> 
> Reminds me of tweety "I tort I taw a puddy tat"



Let's leave that as tort, as it might be a new slang word for penis.
Well..
Let's just say your hour has come again..


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzi gave me her collar with a bell on it. I luv it <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Shenzi gave me her collar with a bell on it. I luv it <3



Girls do love collars? With bells?
That's like a gay furry nightmare.
Although, I like it very much, now I luv it.


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fur-lined condoms


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

BigBillysaurus said:


> Fur-lined condoms



Not what this thread means. A condom is a condom, it is NOT related to the fandom specifically.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> How did your tail break? I'm just curious.



Classmates tugging on it for lulz, the way it was attached to me was a cheap chain. Tore the chain from the inside of the tail's fabric :[



RandyDarkshade said:


> Plushies ARE NOT furry items.



Hurr 'cause you clearly are the one and only source of all furry facts. Since you said it's not, it must not be!

I bought the plushies from a convention you twit, I consider them furry and in this fandom it's all based on personal opinion. I bought wolverine plushies for the sole fact that they were my fursona's species.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Not what this thread means. A condom is a condom, it is NOT related to the fandom specifically.



Holy fuck you are a barrel of fun today, aren't you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Classmates tugging on it for lulz, the way it was attached to me was a cheap chain. Tore the chain from the inside of the tail's fabric :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't say you got it from a convention you twit. And no, I go by the fact that most plushies, seeing as most of them were made to be TOYS hence the name cuddly toy or soft toy then they are TOYS if you bothered to read the damn thread aswell or even MY thread on plushies (I said it somewhere) I said that most plushies are just toys unless they were made with the fandom in mind.

Do try to keep up dear.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You didn't say you got it from a convention you twit. And no, I go by the fact that most plushies, seeing as most of them were made to be TOYS hence the name cuddly toy or soft toy then they are TOYS if you bothered to read the damn thread aswell or even MY thread on plushies (I said it somewhere) I said that most plushies are just toys unless they were made with the fandom in mind.
> 
> Do try to keep up dear.



Oh for fuck's sake, lighten up. If someone says they feel it has a connection to their view of the furry fandom, then LET IT BE. Not everyone needs to share your view on how things are totally NOT related to anything.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not what this thread means. A condom is a condom, it is NOT related to the fandom specifically.



fur-lined dog cock condoms?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, lighten up. If someone says they feel it has a connection to their view of the furry fandom, then LET IT BE. Not everyone needs to share your view on how things are totally NOT related to anything.



BAAAAAAAAAAAW! some more, just because I have a difference in opinion you are now bawwwing at me, typical furry thing. I was being civil, I don't see why you have to swear and resort to pathetic name calling just because I have a difference in opinion.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

I ordered some corgi ears there going to kick ass. I want them now there going to be so soft.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAW! some more, just because I have a difference in opinion you are now bawwwing at me, typical furry thing. I was being civil, I don't see why you have to swear and resort to pathetic name calling just because I have a difference in opinion.



I'm pretty sure YOU were the one calling out people for their opinions. Telling someone their opinion is WRONG and then attacking them when they respond to you doesn't make it bawwwing.

You can't always be right Randy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I'm pretty sure YOU were the one calling out people for their opinions. Telling someone their opinion is WRONG and then attacking them when they respond to you doesn't make it bawwwing.
> 
> You can't always be right Randy.


Agreed Randy is a rather smart guy but when it comes to furry there are no real rules :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I'm pretty sure YOU were the one calling out people for their opinions. Telling someone their opinion is WRONG and then attacking them when they respond to you doesn't make it bawwwing.
> 
> You can't always be right Randy.



You are ignoring the point that I changed my VIEW further through the thread. You are still attacking me for my original VIEW despite me changing my VIEW later on. This is my actual view:

My VIEW is, not all plushies are directly related to furry. I have a group of squirrel plushies that to me are just soft toys, infact the only plushie I have I consider to be furry is my Master Tigress from Kung Fu Panda plush toy. Basically, if the plush toy is of a furry webcomic character/bought at a con/cartoon character I class it as furry, if it isn't of any of those, it is just a soft toy.

Now, I am not bashing people for their views, I stated mine earlier in the thread, maybe the wrong way, but shit happens I can't correct that now, but as you can see I changed my view to the above. I am not saying anyone's view is wrong or write, what get's me is people bash others for having a differing view. 

Why I just typed this out I don't know, oh well.





I also never once said I was right. You are not always right either. The only thing is here we both have a slightly differing opinion on it.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 19, 2010)

T-shirts and I have black cat ears and tail.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 19, 2010)

I havn't got enough money to really buy anything.  I have got a pawprint pendant though, does that count as anything?

Once i get enough money imma get a fursuit XD


----------



## Gight (Jan 19, 2010)

I need a tail...


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have any thing of furry but artwork.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 40lb box of rape.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a 40lb box of rape.



This is cool.
Where do you buy them?
Or you get them from little girls during *insert a general holiday of the three manual relligions*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

"Clothing with furry depictions (t-shirts, etc.)"

That's too broad. Not too long a go I saw a guy walking his dog and he had a black cap with a white paw on it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

That could almost be anything. I want this awesome white hoodie that has furry fandom in black across the chest.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


>



This is so very full blown and cool but..
I would rather hang out with a hoodie that the following things are written on it.
1. YAOI
2. The Game
3. FFFUUUUU
4.Rick roll
5. Gensokyo

Option 5 and 1 are the most wanted by me so far.


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a 40lb box of rape.


 
Does that mean I can come over?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Paskiewicz said:


> I don't have any thing of furry but artwork.



That is pretty much all I have. Unless my Master Tigress, Pepe Le Pew and flower plushies count.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 31, 2011)

Well I own  cat tail and ears , collar and  cuffs and   plushies.
I don't like only the tail . And the cuffs are more bdsm, collar not so much 
So possible the Collars/Cuffs doesn't apply but I know them from furaffinty


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2011)

FURSUIT. *foams*

I rather do adore the various tails I own, too. I'd wear one every day if I could. ;^;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 31, 2011)

redhusky17 said:


> Well I own  cat tail and ears , collar and  cuffs and   plushies.
> I don't like only the tail . And the cuffs are more bdsm, collar not so much
> So possible the Collars/Cuffs doesn't apply but I know them from furaffinty



Did you really have to necro a thread almost a year and a half old?


----------



## Xipoid (May 31, 2011)

Please review the most recent post's date prior to posting.


----------

